

Hacker News /best RSS - kaini
http://hnbest.heroku.com/

======
webfuel
You might consider tweaking the RSS feed a little.

For permalinks: <guid isPermaLink="true"></guid>

Add dc:creator for the submitter of the article: <rss version='2.0'
xmlns:atom='<http://www.w3.org/2005/Atom>
xmlns:dc='[http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/>](http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/>);

And: <dc:creator></dc:creator>

Also, make sure you site sends the headers Content-Type:
text/xml;charset=UTF-8 with this feed because it is currently sent as
text/plain.

------
rakkhi
Wizard RSS (yahoo pipes) to create full text version:
<http://www.wizardrss.com/feed/hnbest.heroku.com/rss>

------
reemrevnivek
Actual feed link is here: <http://hnbest.heroku.com/rss>

